
Security Flaws Found in Top Password Managers - eaq
https://www.securityevaluators.com/casestudies/password-manager-hacking/
======
SloopJon
From a Washington Post article on this study: "LastPass had me speak with its
top technical executive -- but it also got [lead researcher] Bednarek banned
on Bugcrowd, the site for researchers to report flaws, because he disclosed
the bug to me."

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/02/19/passwor...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/02/19/password-
managers-have-security-flaw-you-should-still-use-one/)

More from CyberScoop:

[https://www.cyberscoop.com/bugcrowd-adrian-bednarek-
lastpass...](https://www.cyberscoop.com/bugcrowd-adrian-bednarek-lastpass/)

